# Exercise



## Karen1211 (Aug 19, 2018)

Can anyone advise on the amount of exercise, walking my 14/15 week old puppy needs. I have a feeling I have been overdoing it and I don’t want to cause her joints any problems. She is happy to go out on and off the lead, play with other dogs etc 
I currently walk her on/off the lead twice a day for 30 mins and a little play in the garden. She has lots of energy and could do more for sure but at such a young age she doesn’t no when to stop.
Any thoughts would be appreciated 🙏🏼


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

Quick disclaimer.....I am no professional by any means.

My V just turned (1) two weeks ago and I have he has been 1-2 hours daily, primarily off leash, since the 3-4 month period. He likes to run, but at his own level. I can't speak of joint issues, but I am usually can tell when to pull the plug and I do stagger the activities over the course of the entire day. He does come to work with me every day and I have large acreage for him to roam.

Don't know if that helped you or not or if I may be deemed irresponsible in the eyes of V owners that have more knowledge on this subject matter. I just use overall common sense when exercising since 9-weeks of age.


----------



## armgwag (Sep 22, 2017)

@ Karen1211 - what you describe sounds fine. The joint issue come into play when you start trying to run/jog your little pup longer than a block or two before their hip joints/plates seal. That happens around 18-22 months. Over time you will learn how much play time, and what type of play, it takes to keep your V mellow in the house. However at 4 months old, just hold on ;-) It's constant energy and silliness. I noticed around 10-12 months Jaxson got better about learning how to chill and understanding commands. I always suggest to people consider activities to get your pup in, obedience, nose work, hunting, dock diving, fly ball, etc. Challenging their little brains plus their bodies really tuckers them out. Plus you interact with your animal which furthers that bond. 

Good luck and don't forget take lots of pics and videos, they're only puppies for a short time!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

🙏🏼

Not sure what that means.

Anyways, if you let your puppy be the guide, you'll be fine. Pay attention to the cues, like if she lies down or sits a lot, if she's panting, etc.

The issue with over exertion usually comes into play when folks either ignore those signs of tiredness or they involve the dog prematurely in activities like running or biking on lead when they cannot stop on their own.


----------



## Karen1211 (Aug 19, 2018)

Thank you everyone, 🙏🏼 Are hands together as a thank you, I’m a yoga teacher 😊 this is Molly


----------



## biotricion (Jun 27, 2018)

i asked to my self the same question many times... i think any dog will tell you how much exercise he can do.. just put atention to their behavior when you go out to exercise with him. My boy is 6 mo old, 33 pound and he already did trial run and hiking with me. we live in Jalisco, Mexico . till now, maximum he ran 12km distance. 8min/km average and 500 mts positves. of course, i didn t ran to my fast pace or pushing him to do heavy things that he show me he cant do it . we have hiked 15 km the first half uphill hiked and the second half fast downhill at fast pace, he did well!!!. the dog did not gasp or sit he just fun!! he takes good rests those days and i give him more food to ate , 5 star food of course. i haven t find any long term studies that said they can suffer problems on their grow if they starts at early stages of their lives is just info that round on the web but any cientific publication,,. if any one here have any link to some . please post it


----------

